# Who will be the next coach?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Most rumors circling at Bill Self of Illinois. SOme are Mark Few of Gonzaga, Tubby Smith of Kentucky, or Jerry Green former coach of Tennennessee.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Bill Self.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Tom Creane


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

The question of all possible coaches, the stabiltiy of the KU athletics department


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Has anyone thought of this guy -

NOLAN RICHARDSON!!!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Tom Creane


I personally hope it's Creane. Self would be fine, but I'd prefer Creane. Smith is a great coach, but I don't know if his type of system would work well with the core of guys we got right now. We'll wait and see.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Self. I have my doubts on Crean's recruiting abilities


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Has anyone thought of this guy -
> 
> NOLAN RICHARDSON!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Self. I have my doubts on Crean's recruiting abilities


Yeah, you seriously have to doubt the recruiting abilities of a guy who just happens to find a diamond in the rough like Dwayne Wade.

I doubt Few takes the job, although he could. He has turned down a few other jobs that were higher profile than Gonzaga, so it seems like he's content where he is. Tubby Smith won't come to KU because it's not a step up from UK. If he leaves UK it'll be for the NBA. Bill Self seems to be the most rumored guy for the KU job, but I don't see why he'd want to leave Illinois. He's in a great conference, has a great program with a lot of young talent, he's in a talent rich state and has had no trouble getting the very best players in the country to give him their attention.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Roy is pushing Joe Holliday according to his news conference. It also sounded like he might help KU to find a coach.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

According to Andy Katz

http://espn.go.com/ncb/columns/katz_andy/1539023.html

<b>Kansas Coach List</b>

Bill Self, Illinois

Tom Crean, Marquette

Mike Brey, Notre Dame

Mark Few, Gonzaga

Mark Turgeon, Wichita State

Here is my rankings to get

1-Self
2-Brey
3-Few
4-Crean
5-Turegeon

I think all of them would be a good fit. I think the most likly of the 5 would be Brey.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Self. I have my doubts on Crean's recruiting abilities



?????

He's turned the Marquette program completely around. The top talent hasn't been interested in going to Marquette for years, and he has built a very solid program with good, not great, talent.

However, if he were at KU, I have no doubt he would be a monster recruiter.

I have no doubt that KU would love to get Crean.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> According to Andy Katz
> 
> http://espn.go.com/ncb/columns/katz_andy/1539023.html
> ...


One thing about Self is that he has a ton of young talent on his team. He finally has only players that he recruited, and I could see him wanting to stay on to see it through.

Another person that may factor into this is Charlie Villenueva. He's been flirting with entering the draft, and Self may want to take his name out of contention early, in order to not increase the probability that Villenueva goes pro.


----------



## Arsenal (Jul 18, 2002)

With regards to Brey, I doubt he would go to Kansas, although I didn't think Williams would go to UNC.

Brey is happy at Notre Dame, he has said that he wouldn't even want to leave for Duke. The only way I see him leaving is if ND does not give him a new/renovated arena. The JACC is very old.

Plus, I don't think Kansas is a good fit. Kansas fans have very high expectations and although Brey is a great coach, he is very laid back. He's not going to sit in front of a television studying other teams every move. Plus, his defenses are not that great.

I have heard that Self has very strong interest in KU. I bet that he will taket the job. I also think that Crean will not take the UI job, because he is content at Marquette and his mother is rather sick. I think that Few or Altman from Creighton would be fine fits for Illinois.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Steve Lavin!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Yeah, you seriously have to doubt the recruiting abilities of a guy who just happens to find a diamond in the rough like Dwayne Wade.


So was Deaner just a diamond in the rough too? I look at this in a good way. The coach can find talent that not exactly everyone else in the world is looking at. And do you really think that if he got the Kansas job then he couldn't get the big names? I would think that it is much easier to recruit at Kansas than Marquette.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Diener and dont forget Novak, you'll hear a lot more about that guy next year. Personally I think Crean would be my choice. I think is mentallity is closest to Roy Williams, Bill Self is a real fired up type guy, and that would be a real switch to the current KU players. also, how hard would it be to recruit at KU, I COULD GET PLAYERS AT KU. I think Crean would be the best choice. I'm also a big Mark Few fan.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> Steve Lavin!


HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Conley2385</b>!
> Diener and dont forget Novak, you'll hear a lot more about that guy next year. Personally I think Crean would be my choice. I think is mentallity is closest to Roy Williams, Bill Self is a real fired up type guy, and that would be a real switch to the current KU players. also, how hard would it be to recruit at KU, I COULD GET PLAYERS AT KU. I think Crean would be the best choice. I'm also a big Mark Few fan.


but remember, Self coaches a similar fast pace 3 guard type lineup.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

To that 5 I listed above also add

Matt Doughty

Steve Robinson

Joe Holliday

John Capariti

Tim Floyd

Kevin Pitchard


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Conley2385</b>!
> Diener and dont forget Novak, you'll hear a lot more about that guy next year. Personally I think Crean would be my choice. I think is mentallity is closest to Roy Williams, Bill Self is a real fired up type guy, and that would be a real switch to the current KU players. also, how hard would it be to recruit at KU, I COULD GET PLAYERS AT KU. I think Crean would be the best choice. I'm also a big Mark Few fan.


Good point. I don't think that Kansas is rady for the wild type. They always have the cool, calm, intelligent coaches, who do have tempers, but not often.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> John Capariti


John Calapari?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> John Calapari?


yes I misspelled it.


One rumor, Larry Brown. Nahh He was the reason why Roy WIlliams came, Prohibation, and he bailed out on Kansas.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

from a relaible source, two new possible coaches

Jeff Van Gundy

and 

Bobby Knight


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

looks like its gonna be self and his whole staff



Self Goes to Kansas


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Bill Self.


Not to toot my own horn....but looks like I was right.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I htink it was a great move, now is the time to find a new AD


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> yes I misspelled it.


I guess that I am a little late and all, but Calapari is an awful coach, but a good recruiter. He likes to creat rumors of him leaving to Pitt. or Kansas to get Memphis to give him raises. He did that at Mass. too and it worked.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

So self went to Kansas, I wonder if Villanueva will follow?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ok lets now change it to Illinois. Who will be Illinois's new coach?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> So self went to Kansas, I wonder if Villanueva will follow?


I may be mistaken, but I think Kansas has filled their scholarships. Regardless, Villnueva hasn't signed his Letter of Intent and could go elsewhere. We'll see what happens. 

My vote for Illinois new coach: Thad Matta. He's an Illinois guy. Plus I work with his brother and hope he brings Greg along with him.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I think Kansas has filled their scholarships. Regardless, Villnueva hasn't signed his Letter of Intent and could go elsewhere. We'll see what happens.
> ...


acutally Roy saved one scholarship for the following recruitng year. So Villneuva can sign on if want


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Well so much for that huh? Villanueva is going to the League. 

Lucky for Bill Self, Roy did save that scholarship because the class of 2004 is loaded. 

Kansasalumn - did Self bring his crew with him? I haven't paid that much attention to the move.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> Well so much for that huh? Villanueva is going to the League.
> 
> Lucky for Bill Self, Roy did save that scholarship because the class of 2004 is loaded.
> ...


I think he did, not sure thou I know he bought is right hand man assit coach.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I read in an article that he's bringing his whole crew.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I read in an article that he's bringing his whole crew.


I heard he will bring 2 from his crew in Illinos then add two more. Most likly Ben Miller and Danny Manning or Kevin Pitchard.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard he will bring 2 from his crew in Illinos then add two more. Most likly Ben Miller and Danny Manning or Kevin Pitchard.


Yeah I heard that too. I wonder why he wants those old players?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard that too. I wonder why he wants those old players?


Pitchard is a good young coach. He couch the knights for two seasons of the ABA. He did a great job granting htat 7 guys left o the NBA the first year, adn 5 letft to nba/europe 2nd year.

Manning was like a player-coach for kU the past season before singning with Detroit.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Crean not goign to Illinois

http://espn.go.com/ncb/news/2003/0422/1543003.html


----------

